
We deserve better than nuisance calls Don't we? - reachyou
We&#x27;ve been thinking about the problem that is nuisance calls. In an attempt to understand and possibly solve it, we&#x27;d appreciate responses on a quick survey   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;xZxWpMUZFoDFYMVZ2
This is the post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@harry.p&#x2F;nuisance-calls-adf1e5f8937c#<p>P.S. This is my first post on HN. Apologies if I&#x27;ve not used&#x2F;posted the intended way and I will appreciate if someone would point that out.
======
nkurz
Probably better to just post the Medium post directly (which I see you did
just after this). You might want to know that posts on Medium are slightly
"penalized" (meaning they need more upvotes than other domains to stay on the
front page) so posting to your own domain might be better.

"Show HN" type posts go over well, as long as you have a link to something
you've created yourself. Scattershot advertising spam goes over very badly. If
in doubt, email to hn@ycombinator.com is a good way to find out the best
approach.

~~~
reachyou
Thanks nkurz!

I didn't know that about Medium - so thanks for the heads-up. That's my first
blog as well, so I will try to figure out where to post it :)

Really appreciate your help!

